# ماهو المحرك الرحوي أرجو الرد من الأعضاء والتفاعل



## صالح التميمي (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة وخالصة إلى أعضاء ومشرفي المنتدى
في قرائتي وإطلاعي لمحركات السيارات ظهر لي مسمى المحرك الرحوي أو الدوراني والتي تعتمده شركة مازدا في بعض سياراتها
وعرفت من قرائتي أن هذا النوع من المحركات ذو كفائة عالية ولكن عمره الإفتراضي قصير جدا 
أرجو من الأخوة ومن لديه علم في هذا الأمر وإدراج بعض الصور لهاذا النوع من المحركات


----------



## العرندس (8 يوليو 2006)

*محرك الاحتراق الرحوي ( الدوار )*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حياك الله يا أخي صالح التميمي .. 

المحرك الذي تقصده هو .. Rotary Combustion Engine وغالبا ما يطلق عليه اسم 

Wankel Engine نسبة للمهندس الالماني الذي اخترعه .. 

Felix Wankel

ملاحظة : - للبحث عن المزيد من المعلومات

بمحركات البحث يفضل استخدام المسمى الثاني ..

وهو يختلف عن Rotary Radial Engine الذي استخدم

في محطات القوى في بدايات عام 1900 في أمريكا .. كما يستخدم في الطائرات العامودية Helicopter ..

محرك الاحتراق الدوار ( الرحوي ) Rotary Combustion Engine  

خصائصه .. 

- هو محرك احتراق داخلي يتم توليد القدرة به بواسطة عضو دوار مثلثي الشكل 

- مميزاته : - 

البساطة Simplicity 

حيث يتكون تقريبا من 70 جزء رئيسي و ثلاثة من هذه الأجزاء متحركة فقط .. مما يقلل فرص التآكل 

بين الأجزاء المتحركة وبالتالي تقل عمليات الصيانة اللازمة .. وهذا يعني أداء أفضل وتوفير في الوقت 

والجهد والمال .. 

بينما محرك الاحتراق الداخلي الترددي ذو 6 اسطوانات .. يحتوي على 240 جزء اساسي و 166 جزء

من هذه الأجزاء يكون متحرك .. لاحظوا الفرق 

- الحجم والوزن Size & Weight 

أقل حجما و وزنا من محرك الاحتراق الترددي ذو الــ 6 اسطوانات 

وهذه الميزة .. تجعل منه محرك قابل لاستيعاب تركيب المزيد من اجهزة التحكم بالتلوث 

Pollution Control Devices 

ونظرا لهذه المميزات 

فان الكثير من شركات صناعة السيارات تطور ابحاثها ودراساتها في هذا النوع من المحركات .. 

كانت هذه بعض المعلومات المتواضعة لدي .. 

أما لكيفية عمل المحرك والمزيد من المعلومات وصور الشرح

فعليك بهذه الروابط

الرابط الأول للموسوعة الشهيرة ويكيبديا .. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wankel_engine

يمكنكم استخدام هذه الموسوعة في البحث عن كل ما تودون معرفته 

وهذا رابط آخر .. لموسوعة Answer 

http://www.answers.com/wankel engine

مع العلم بأن المعلومات هي نفسها في الرابط الأول والثاني 

إنما ذكرته .. لمعرفة الموسوعات

وهذا رابط لصور المحرك .. وصور الشرح من محرك البحث الشهير Google 

http://images.google.com/images?q=wankel+engine&hl=en

وهذا رابط لصور المحرك .. وصور الشرح من محرك البحث الشهير Yahoo

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...FP-tab-web-t363&toggle=1&ei=UTF-8&fr2=tab-web

وهذا موقع لشرح كيفية عمل المحرك بصور متحركة .. 

http://www.keveney.com/Wankel.html

[LINE]hr[/LINE]







هذه الصور للمحرك الدوار الرحوي - الجزء الدوار المثلثي الشكل ( عضو توليد القدرة )

في معرض ميونيخ في المانيا 

وهذه تحياتي .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## صالح التميمي (8 يوليو 2006)

أشكرك جدا جدا على تلك المعلومات الهامة والهادفة في نفس الوقت وأقول لك دوما يا أخي (العرندس vbmenu_register("postmenu_159524", true);  )جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا وانجبت عشرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك ياالعرنس عيني عليك باردة . وعين الحسود فيها عود .

لا اعرف ماذا اطلق عليك ( لولب او نابض )

تسلم ايدك .

البغدادي


----------



## العرندس (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم صالح التميمي 

أنت أصيل وطيب .. ودعواتك طيبة 

فجزاك الله خير وحياك الله 

الأخ الكريم شكري محمد نوري

الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك ويعزك ويجزاك خير ويوفقك 

سمّــني بما تشاء .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## العرندس (9 يوليو 2006)

*المزيد من الصور التوضيحية والمواقع ..*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

صورة مخترع المحرك .. المهندس الالماني

Felix Wankel : 1902 - 1988






صورة المحرك الدوار ( الرحوي ) 






NSU Spider Wankel engine

ما تحته خط .. اسم الشركة المصنعة 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

صورة السيارة التي استخدم فيها المحرك الدورا ( في الصورة السابقة ) .. 

Exploded view of the NSU Wankel Spider






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






وهذه كانت صورة أخرى للمحرك الدوار ( الرحوي )

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

أما هذه الصور فهي للمحرك Rotary Radial Engine






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]






[LINE]hr[/LINE]

تمتعوا بهذ الروابط ..  

http://library.thinkquest.org/C006011/english/sites/wankel.php3?v=2

يحتوي على شرح بالفلاش .. لكيفية عمل المحرك الرحوي 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

http://www.philseed.com/nsu-spider.html

صور للمحرك الرحوي .. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

http://hem.passagen.se/chapron/wankel.htm

صور للمحرك الرحوي .. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

http://hem.bredband.net/b207653/9-cyl.html

لمحرك Rotary Radial Engine 

يحتوي على مقطع فيديو لمشاهدة المحرك أثناء التشغيل .. 

المقطع .. مدته 15 ثانية 

حجمه 2.5 ميجابايت تقريبا 

وبصراحه غير واضح 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

How Rotary Engines Work

من الموقع الشهير .. كيف تعمل الأشياء 

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/rotary-engine.htm

مع العلم بأن هذا الموقع يحتوي على الكثير من العلوم في شتى المجالات يمكنكم تصفحها .. 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

http://www.rotaryengineillustrated.com/

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

تاريخ المحرك الرحوي 

http://www.mazda.com/history/rotary/

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

وهذه تحياتي 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## motaz_95 (9 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
ما شاء الله عليك 
مبدع دوما
جزيت خيرا
[/grade]​


----------



## العرندس (9 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="12 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي العزيز .. معتز 

حياك الله وأهلا وسهلا بك

هذه مواقع إضافية لشرح المحرك الدوار الرحوي .. المواقع رائعة 

http://encyclopedia.laborlawtalk.com/Wankel_engine

http://www.keveney.com/Wankel.html

وهذه تحياتي 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم[/FRAME]​


----------



## MAG (10 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله , الله يوفقك على جهودك الرائعة في التميز .... 

Mag


----------



## العرندس (10 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حياك الله أخي Mag

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله بك .. على دعواتك الطيبة 

بإذن الله سوف أضع بعض الصور التوضيحية قريبا ..


----------



## العرندس (10 يوليو 2006)

*بعض الصور التوضيحية ..*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه صورة للمحرك الرحوي الدوار .. 

لاحظوا صغر الحجم .. 






[LINE]hr[/LINE]

صورة متحركة توضح عمل المحرك الرحوي الدوار 






[LINE]hr[/LINE]

هذه صورة للمحرك الرحوي الدوار قمت بإضافة أسماء الأشواط عليها 






أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## صالح التميمي (12 يوليو 2006)

أشكركم أيه الأخوة على المشاركة والتفاعل ومشاهدة الموضوع وخصوصا النجم المتألق [GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]العرندس[/GRADE]


----------



## صالح التميمي (12 يوليو 2006)

أقصد[grade="deb887 D2691e A0522d"] العرندس[/grade]


----------



## صالح التميمي (12 يوليو 2006)

المقصود بذلك النجم المتألق دوما[grade="deb887 D2691e A0522d"] العرندس[/grade]


----------



## صالح التميمي (12 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="6 70"] 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< الــــــــعــــــــــرنـــــــــــــــدس >>>>>>>>>>
[/FRAME]


----------



## العرندس (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حياك الله أخي التميمي صالح 

وأهلا وسهلا بك .. 

أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم .. 

وأن يوفقك يا أخي صالح وسائر المسلمين 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوي العرندس يعطيك الف الف الف الف الف عافيه وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
وجعل كل حرف كتبته في هذا الموضوع بالف الف الف حسنه تكتب لك في ميزان حسناتك وذلك 
لحرصك على ايصال المعلومات المفيده والجيده


----------



## العرندس (15 يوليو 2006)

*بو عبدالعزيز .. شكرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم .. بوعبدالعزيز

أرجو أن تكون قد استفدت من الموضوع .. وجزاك الله خيرا على ردك الجميل

وأسأل الله لي ولك التوفيق والسداد

وهذه بعض المواقع التي وجدتها مؤخرا .. 

The Magnetic Wankel Engine 

http://www.cheniere.org/misc/wankel.htm

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

http://www.cybersteering.com/cruise/feature/engine/wankel.html

[LINE]hr[/LINE]


أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## العرندس (15 يوليو 2006)

http://www.colinbeske.com/wankel/wankel.html

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

http://www.sciwrite.caltech.edu/journal03/owens.html

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

http://www-stud.fht-esslingen.de/projects/alt_energy/car/rotary.html

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

http://www.engin.swarthmore.edu/~nlaport1/wankel.html

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

http://www.deq.state.mt.us/CleanSnowmobile/montana/williford/FINALBU-07.htm

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لمن يود شراء النماذج 

http://gallery.bcentral.com/GID4907563DD215997-Wankel-Engines.aspx?page=1

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

يحتوي على رسومات رائعة .. 

http://www.rx7club.hu/wankel_kepek.htm

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## الذكي (17 يوليو 2006)

ياالعرندس انا مهندس ميكانيكي من اليمن بشهد انك ابدعة فعلا ولكن لي طلب بسيط منك اذا تستطيع افلام عن الحقن الالكتروني في السيارات الحديثة اذا ممكن اللة يحفضك واللة كذا انت تخدم الامة وكلنى نتمنى نكون مثلك


----------



## العرندس (17 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حياك الله يا أخي الذكي .. وأهلا وسهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

أسأل الله لي ولك التوفيق والنجاح والسداد .. 

وأن يجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم 

بالنسبة لما طلبت .. قد لاتجد طلبك بالتحديد 

ولكن حتما ستجد الكثير مما ينفعك .. 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11235

وفقك الله .. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## صالح التميمي (18 يوليو 2006)

أشكركم يا أخوتي على الرد والتفاعل


----------



## مفيد المغلس (15 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم انا واللة لا اعرف ماذا اكتب اليك من شددة فرحى فى الموسعة العلمية وارجو من اللة ان تكون من الشهداو الصالحين


----------



## المهندس محمد السيد (3 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً العرندس


----------

